

Etcd: Issue #91: ACL support - josh-wrale
https://github.com/coreos/etcd/issues/91

======
josh-wrale
I posted this here because I'm interested in HN's opinion on using LDAP to
create an etcd-like structure and source of configuration truth for high-
security applications (e.g. where compliance matters more than ease of use). I
came to this thought after realizing that ACL support is so important yet
seemingly lacking in this space.

An orthogonal question would be: Has anyone created an LDAP vs. Raft mashup?

Can anyone speak to the granularity of ACL support on Consul and Zookeeper in
comparison to LDAP? I do yet have a view big enough of this tool space to
rationalize this (researching atm).

